# Could You Live Without Ac?



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2013/07/20/how-live-without-air-conditioning/4DqSdLtDiJ4iAn29lNCjaI/story.html

"When experts look at A/C use in America, they immediately see a spot of illogic: We use vast amounts of energy just to let businesspeople do something they'd probably rather not do anyway. "We are probably overcooling our office buildings by 4 to 6 [degrees] F just so that office workers, particularly the males, can wear their business suits," wrote Richard de Dear, who is head of architectural design science at the University of Sydney and a researcher on thermal comfort. "The current clothing behaviour is costing us a fortune in energy and greenhouse emissions!"


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

We have one, but never use it... windows open at night, close em by 10am.

The big problem is its like a 40K BTU industrial sized unit on our roof, so you can literally watch the meter speed up when it kicks on. And the ducting is also run on the roof, above a black membrane, so you loose most of the "cool" air before it gets inside.

Installed by idiots, who prob made a fortune.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

at the moment, not a chance, im in the desert... getting an aircon unit in my place at home as its f*cking hot atm and its raising the heat in my tank to around 29.5-30.5 degrees!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

no


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^..Well, maybe if I lived up North where the Summer heat isn't too bad or some place like San Diego where the mean temperature is around 72 degrees year round!...


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Cool story bro


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

define 'live' 
im proof that one can exist...survive, yes. but live? as in flourish?
no my friend...no man should taste the bitter taste that is 90 degree un-molested heat. no man....

/fades away into the heat of the day


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Obviously.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

MD humidity blows... when its 90 here...it feels like 105... our AC was not working very well a few weeks ago (had to leave it off)so...yes... I can live without... but man it sucked being in an 89 degree house... outside was 92... just as humid inside or out it felt... just constant sweat.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I live in Annapolis, Ray...and remember last week all over PG and AA counties it was 110 degrees on average with the heat index...we set records for all-time highs...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea man, IT SUCKED. I work in AA...live in Southwest Baltimore Co. my car was like an oven by end of the day. I think I have the 5spd logo burned into my palm from the shifter...lol.. also forgot I had my rod in the trunk with a worm rig on it...got goo all on my rod...ugh.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i hate humidity
with a passion
i would rather deal with the bitter cold of winter any day then sitting and sweating


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Agree with Ocellatus... Fall and winter are the best!

Mainly because fall is Bow season... and winter is goose season...lol.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

fall is by leaps and bounds the best season ever. weather, beauty, everything just meshes so perfect. after a busy hot summer its a nice feel 
winter i could do without sometimes but ill admit i love a blizzard. its actually the mild winters i hate. wet and cold...where it rains more then it snows.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RayW said:


> Agree with Ocellatus... Fall and winter are the best!
> 
> Mainly because fall is Bow season... and winter is goose season...lol.


and don't forget!...Football season!...







...HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!!!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i cant believe in 2013 the name redskins still flies lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i cant believe in 2013 the name redskins still flies lol


Contrary to popular belief, it's not a racist name and in a recent survey 95% of Native Americans didn't find it offensive!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Da said:


> i cant believe in 2013 the name redskins still flies lol


Contrary to popular belief, it's not a racist name and in a recent survey 95% of Native Americans didn't find it offensive!...








[/quote]
k


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

....if the Redskins have to change their team name.... so should the Texans... Being from Texas, I find it offensive that there is a team of big sweaty angry men dressed up in body armor representing my heritage of being a "Texan" Their actions on the field do not resemble my moral values at all. Such Brutes they are! I am but a humble stamp collector who sips tea and enjoys a great mystery novel.

(I am not from Texas... and I think the redskins keeping their name is actually a tribute to the native americans... their fighting spirit... afterall mascotts and team names are usually loved and cheered on by fans... not hated as public displays of racisim.... this world is too PC anymore.) would be a better tribute if the Skins were better...lol... Go Ravens. (sorry manster







)

So... looks like the weather will be better for us the rest of the week in MD huh??!?!?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, no offense Ray!...







...but we stomped the sh*t out of you guys last year!...with our backup QB!...







...and yes we do have a little break in the weather and that was why I posted how it's pretty bad when 85 degrees actually feels good compared to that heat wave we had!...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes, its called fans people

You first world nikkas is spoilt


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

This isn't my soapbox topic, people are going to want to be cool no matter what, I just thought there were some interesting and salient points in that piece. I spent a lot of my summers in Alabama as a kid and young adult and it's a whole different mindset about heat and humidity down there. Older homes are built differently, screen porches still exist and everybody fans themselves with whatever is handy without realizing it, it's so natural.

Whether it's a natural or non-natural occurrence, it's impossible to deny the planet is getting hotter and power demands are outgrowing grids , so life with minimal available AC IS a real possibility.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I lived with no A/C or fans (other than Bawb2u described as fanning with whatever is handy)...for many years as a kid

and I understand that down south near the water (gulf and swamps) it is hotter and more humid than MD (i have hunted and vacationed lots down south)....

So i can deal with the heat... but when I bought my house last year... you bet your a$$ I was looking for central AC...lol

Cred to yall that choose or don't have the choice but to deal with the heat and humidity...


----------



## Yeges (May 27, 2013)

Ægir said:


> We have one, but never use it... windows open at night, close em by 10am.
> 
> The big problem is its like a 40K BTU industrial sized unit on our roof, so you can literally watch the meter speed up when it kicks on. And the ducting is also run on the roof, above a black membrane, so you loose most of the "cool" air before it gets inside.
> 
> Installed by idiots, who prob made a fortune.


Yep. We do the same. There's no reason to have it on, we just keep fans running on the warmer days. We did turn it on during the weekend it was up to like 116, but to be honest that was more for the pets than anything else. Some of the people we live with aren't incredibly climatized though...they do a whole lot of complaining.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

current temp 63.

NOW i can live without AC.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> current temp 63.
> 
> NOW i can live without AC.


Finally a night to sleep.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

funny how the temps nearly drop 40 degrees from one week to the next!...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeges said:


> Yep. We do the same. There's no reason to have it on, we just keep fans running on the warmer days. We did turn it on during the weekend it was up to like 116, but to be honest that was more for the pets than anything else. Some of the people we live with aren't incredibly climatized though...they do a whole lot of complaining.


I do better in the winter when you can just put on another coat... you can only take off so many layers. I have been in the sun for the past 3 12hr days, all just over 100... Would take 0 and a day in the snow over that nonsense any time.

Its also dry as a popcorn fart here, no humidity... not sure which is worse, super dry or 100%.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

believe me Bryce...dry heat is much better than humid crap that we on the east coast have to deal with...yes, it's hot but with the humidity, the air quality is crap and most days in the summer are code orange or code red, meaning you should inside as much as possible!..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have spent quite a bit of time down south, even right on the equator and I agree it sucks.

With the little humidity and rain we get, 13" a year or something just outside of being a desert, we also get bad wildfires... which equals smoke and same deal, not being able to go outside. More importantly, me not being able to ride my dirtbike because it is a "fire hazard" or something.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

cool story...never thought of the other side of the equation...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

last night was 63 degrees. had 4 people over the house for a camp fire, dogs and drinks. stayed out til 1am by the heat of the fire. was the first really relaxing night weather wise in a long time. nice change up from the heat. tonight i slept like a baby for the first time in a few weeks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hell yeah!..nothing like opening up the windows at night and getting cool, fresh air while you sleep!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its warming up in a hurry here...
took lunch in my car with the windows cracked...was like 80 outside already


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, we hit 83 today but now it's a comfortable 76...these temp changes are driving me crazy!...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

^^^^It be DaManny-pause. Getting old.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Bawb2u said:


> ^^^^It be DaManny-pause. Getting old.


Probably some truth to that!...







...I'm not a young buck anymore!...


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't have a choice!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, that would be pretty hot!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Im glad its a bit cooler now.. I don't sweat just getting the mail ...lol

Hope is stays this way for next week. Minus the impending rain this week that is..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Overall, the Summer has been rather mild and decent tempreature wise!...Just one bad week when average temps were 110 degrees and just a few thunderstorms for good measure!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this past weeks been perfect weather. 70s and sunny. absolutely perfect. i cant handle any more heat waves...although looking at the calander if we have another one i wont bitch because fall isnt too far away


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

You are right... only had a week heatwave...and then there were a few days another week... not too bad.

gonna rain all week now...ugh... rain sucks!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

40% chance of thunderstorms later on today and early this evening...It's kind of cloudy outside right now.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well damn for the forseeable future no heat in clevelands forcast. looks like 70s with a few low 80s here and there. no complaints but dare i say the dog days of summer are already gone


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Gonna suck packing the truck in the rain friday...lol...

and I hope the dog days are gone for good...well for this year.

I just can't stand when my "green" neighbor starts talking about all the crap with the heat causing the ice caps to melt and my truck causes the smog that makes the ice melt... and we are to blame for the heat and blah blah... the acid rain drys her skin and kills her flowers... yada yada... im just gonna spray her flowers with round-up...

I wonder what she will come up with to complain about in the winter...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

RayW said:


> Gonna suck packing the truck in the rain friday...lol...
> 
> and I hope the dog days are gone for good...well for this year.
> 
> ...


Smog from your truck... thats a riot. Look at pictures from the mines and production plants that make the batteries for their "green cars".

Is she one of those vegetarians or vegans that swears its healthy, but looks like death or a skeleton wrapped in masking tape?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

that would be perfect! but sadly...

Far from it... shes a PIG... she runs a daycare.. I think she eats the kids when they are bad...or maybe she just steals all their snacks...

she just cares about the enviroment... if you don't have a lid on your trash she will look in your can and pick out plastics and crap if she sees them...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

RayW said:


> that would be perfect! but sadly...
> 
> Far from it... shes a PIG... she runs a daycare.. I think she eats the kids when they are bad...or maybe she just steals all their snacks...
> 
> she just cares about the enviroment... if you don't have a lid on your trash *she will look in* your can and pick out plastics and crap if she sees them...


I would mess with her... so many good options.

Any ideas where you could find a mannequin arm and leg, blonde wig, some black trash bags, and some red syrup?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I just like to start my truck or motorcycle up some days and rev them for like 10 min when she is on the porch just to make her mad. She asked me why one day and I said to make sure the bike still worked... she said you had to check that 3 times today?!?!?! I just said you're welcome and walked away... it made no sense to say that so she didn't respond back....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

So Ray, you don't believe in global warming?!...I certainly do and the facts are irrefutable!...Yes, the earth goes through natural cycles as shown throughout history, but we are clearly expediting the process with factories, pollution, etc. by depleting the ozone layer.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i believe man kind since our industrial age has aboslutely had an effect on global environment. you have to be selectivly blind to refute that. of course we have an impact. however long before mankind the earth has gone through many warming and cooling phases. so in my eyes it happens regardless of humans. id worry more about coastline water pollution and deforestation of wetlands then truck sales though. just my 2 cents


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Didn't say I don't believe in it ..... i don't want to hear about it 24-7 from someone whos husband owns several old cars and trucks that are way worse emission-wise than my truck or VW or either of my motorcycles are... its like living next-door to Al Gore.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

doesnt al gore own a private jet? 
i mean ...lets take carbon footprint lectures from a guy who owns enough realistate and transoprtation to supply a small town


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I agree global warming is a real thing, as DaMan said climate cycles are a proven fact... If its going to reset itself with some apocalyptic event, ice or fire, what are we really harming?

My biggest thing, and this goes for most groups of people with "ideals", dont run around forcing it on other people with your nose in the air like it makes you a better person.

The state I live in has NO emissions, and every day I see 20 huge diesel trucks rolling coal on some helpless hippie in a prius... And its awesome. 
Doesnt mean I am OK with people littering, dumping oil into the aquifer, garbage and appliances in the woods etc... Which are bigger issues than what comes out of my exhaust.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think electric cars are the most idiot thing anyone could ever boast about. yeah wow you visit the gas pump a lot less, or you even have a full electric car........but tell me mister environmentally sensitive person, where does that electricity come from? what you REALLY have is a coal powered car. congratulations, you're an idiot whose been sold to


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

AH yes.. good points both of you... and I miss my diesel truck... didn't mess with the prius folks much then (not as many out there as now) but I loved puking smog on yuppies in their $75K convertibles... AHAHAH! (only done when they were driving like a D-bag)

also, since my neighbor (who critisized me this AM about my car being too loud)has old cars that produce terrible emissions, but preaches green life to me... is why I compared her to Al Gore... who I do believe does own a jet... pretty sure you are right Oce.

well... until they make an electric truck that can tow an enclosed trailer about 180Mi round trip... without charging (hunting season) I ain't interested...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...those damn environmental slugs!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

now that this has gone way off topic...lol... how about heat for the winter? can anyone live without that?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i can live without heat WAYYYYYYYYYY better then without AC. i can layer up or just stay active to keep the blood pumpin in bitter cold to stay warm. when its hot hot heat like the dog days of summer you can sit naked in front of a fan and still sweat. so yes i could do it. i actually prefer to keep a house cooler then warm.

i find when the heat in a home is cranked up the home gets staticy and dry as hell. neither of which i like


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Im with ya... when I was working on my house this winter (bought in Nov moved in in Feb)I kept the heat at like 50...lol... was able to work in a sweatshirt a pants up there everynight...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes...I'm the only one in my family that prefers the cold or winter over heat or Summer!...In the cold you can always bundle up and stay active to keep yourself warm....Hell, I wear shorts most of the time in winter anyhow!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i honestly think AC season is already over. our forecast here for the next 2 weeks is 70s and 80s
i think the dog days of summer are already over. not complaining...a little bummed cuz that means shes already winding down but im looking forward to fall too


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

We still have a ways to go Mike...we aren't out of the woods just yet...I think we are going to have another heat wave or two before Summer is gone!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

eh enjoy it if we do. pretty soon we'll be in the bitter cold rain. i gotta go swimming many more times before this years out, thats for sure. god damn where does the time go??? feels like just last week it was april


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

tell me about it!...but I'm just glad it's almost pigskin season!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Manster... i agree we are gonna end up with another heatwave... and it will prolly be in freakin' September just to F up the beginning of deer season for me...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ray do you use a bow or rifle?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I do compound bow... traditional archery...muzzleloader ...and occasionally rifle. We don't have a property to rifle hunt...so I only go when my friends invite me to their places as a guest.

We also do goose hunting... we run a guide service for that.

Are you a hunter?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

no sir i am not, just interested in weapons and always curious to learn more about stuff. im actually obsessed with archery. never hunted with a bow, just a .22 after small game when i was a teen.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Well... any archery questions you have... let them fly... I can try and answer anything ya got. Like I said, I do modern and traditional.


----------

